# All done on my Caron Simply soft baby blanket



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Finally got the baby blanket done. Worked on it mostly at night. 
It's free on line at 
http://www.caron.com//$$/$$165_baby_blanket.html 
I sc all the way around it then I did a reversible sc. 
1. This is wrong side.
2. This is right side. 
Hope you like it.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is stunning!!!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Love the colors! It really came out nice- do you have another grandchild on the way?


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful work and sooo pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> It is stunning!!!


Thank you, laurelarts and pinkroses.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovely! I really like the brighter colors.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

That is awesome ! fantastic work ! &#9829;


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful as are all your projects ! Love the colors ! You are one great lady, you do all these great projects and have all these great recipes also . And in your " spare" time you help KP ers with their questions ! Thanks !


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Classically beautiful!! And I know how soft and cuddly it will be for some lucky baby.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh I love it. What gorgeous colours.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Great baby blanket and a classic heirloom.


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 15, 2011)

It is just beautiful and just what I wanted to do for my 6th and 7th Great Grandchild which are on the way. However, I
couldn't get it to come up on my computer. It says it is not available. Maybe Caron patterns have been removed from 
the company, too.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> It is stunning!!!


Ditto! June, you are amazing!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh so pretty.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work. the colors are gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful! Just pops! Well done!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Both sides are the right side. It looks wonderful no matter which way you look at it.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> Love the colors! It really came out nice- do you have another grandchild on the way?


Thank you, bwtyer, and yes we do, in Feb.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

jinx said:


> Both sides are the right side. It looks wonderful no matter which way you look at it.


 I could tell which was the wrong side but my hubby scratches his head as if to say,,,OK. 
Thank you all for the nice compliments. 
Now to get back to my other wip.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

The colors are beautiful. Very pretty.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful blanket, June!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Naneast said:


> Beautiful blanket, June!


Thank you so much, Naneast.


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

beautiful. love the colors you used. That little one will know it's loved


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I just brought the link up again, go here.
http://www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss165_baby_blanket.html


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you all. Glad I didn't choose to put a few rows of white in it. Thanks for all your help in my deciding.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Another beauty, June - love the colors! You have such a great eye for what looks good together!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful blanket ~ those colours are perfect together! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Love it the colors. Colorful yet very soft. Nice job.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

That is beautiful! I love the colors. I have enough Caron SS in my stash to make something like that, I think! How did you do the color changes? (Clip and weave in ends or carry the yarn? If so, a border around the end might cover that I would think. Interesting thought anyhow.


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful blanket & great choice of colors. Well done!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very nice afghan! pretty colors.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's perfect for a baby! Nice work!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

knitwitconnie said:


> That is beautiful! I love the colors. I have enough Caron SS in my stash to make something like that, I think! How did you do the color changes? (Clip and weave in ends or carry the yarn? If so, a border around the end might cover that I would think. Interesting thought anyhow.


For color change, I didn't complete the last SC with same color but with next color and I worked the ends in as I went along. The sc and reverse sc around covered up nicely.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

That is stunning, beautiful colours. I have a blanket to do for a new grandchild, but don't thin my crochet is up to that


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Soooooooooooooooo pretty. Juneperk... your the best!


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

It is so beautiful! Love it!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

HARRINGTON said:


> Soooooooooooooooo pretty. Juneperk... your the best!


I just noticed that I laid out the blanket upside down. ha ha
Thanks Harrington , but your the best.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Another AWESOME afghan. I love the colors


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Your work is always beautiful.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,beautiful work and colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just love the blanket .The colours are really stunning together .I would like to make one as beautiful as yours Juneperk.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just love the blanket .The colours are really stunning together .I would like to make one as beautiful as yours Juneperk.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Your work is always great. I enjoy checking it out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just found a zig zag blanket in Caron and am posting the link.It is not in the same colours .
www.caron.com/projects/ss2_zigzag_baby_blanket.html


Hope those who are interested find it.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Great work as usual, and the colours blend in so beautifully.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

The blanket is very pretty - love the colors.
great work too.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful work and the colours are so good together! Love the little toys too!


----------



## MaineKnitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Lucky baby!!!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG a work of art. I am also doing a baby blanket but don!t dare to post. You!re a hard act to follow!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the colors.
http://www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss165_baby_blanket.pdf


----------



## pam1954 (Apr 26, 2012)

Very pretty..love the colors!!!


----------



## MojoMa56 (Nov 29, 2011)

Great work. Love the colors.


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

Lovely love the colors


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

Lucky kids, JunePerk, to receive your loving gifts. Thanks for all your inspiration.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> Just love the blanket .The colours are really stunning together .I would like to make one as beautiful as yours Juneperk.


I'm sure you can. Thank you . It's all SC.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## diane patrica (May 27, 2013)

it is beautiful great idea for crochet edges, Diane p.shepherd


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Oh that is a beautiful blanket. Love the colours! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

Stunning! As always, Juneperk.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice and nice colours


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful, as always, Juneperk! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Your blanket is beautiful. I love the edging. Can you please tell me how to do reverse SC?
Thank you,
Edith


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

edithcarolf said:


> Your blanket is beautiful. I love the edging. Can you please tell me how to do reverse SC?
> Thank you,
> Edith


When afghan is all done, make sure the blanket is facing you then sc all around it first then once you get back to the beginning, join that sc, do not cut your yarn. Now, instead of sc forward, just insert your hook into the sc that you just did and make a sc, and in each sc going backwards. Maybe another Kper's can explain this better. You could even bring up a tutorial for rev sc. Good luck.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Very pretty and will recieve many compliments.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Valanteen said:


> Very pretty and will recieve many compliments.


I have and thank you all.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

It's lovely - and a great optical illusion.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful, as usual!


----------



## jackieolinger (Mar 17, 2013)

Pat S. said:


> It is just beautiful and just what I wanted to do for my 6th and 7th Great Grandchild which are on the way. However, I
> couldn't get it to come up on my computer. It says it is not available. Maybe Caron patterns have been removed from
> the company,
> 
> ...


----------



## jackieolinger (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.caron.com//ss/ss165_baby_blanket.html

Found on Caron web site, should be ss/ss not $$/$$
Hope this helps.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## barb (Jan 23, 2011)

just gorgeous!! luv the colors..ur workmanship is fabulous!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Lovely. Love the bright colors too.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Gee, your blanket looks great! Love the colors!!!


----------



## knittingflowers (Apr 18, 2013)

Love the colors!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Simply beautiful work as usual! So how long did it take you to "finally" complete this baby blanket?


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is gorgeous I really love the colours.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> Finally got the baby blanket done. Worked on it mostly at night.
> It's free on line at
> http://www.caron.com//$$/$$165_baby_blanket.html
> I sc all the way around it then I did a reversible sc.
> ...


I do like it! Beautiful colors you chose and your crocheting is perfection. Great job :thumbup:


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful colors! Lucky baby!


----------



## Perksgirl46 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gorgeous! I often use the reverse crochet for the border, just looks so finished. The colorway is just what will interest a baby as the colors are so much more intense.


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

very pretty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

June, you just have an eye for color. Your afghans are always stunning and the colors are always so well coordinated. Of course your work is outstanding.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

It is beautiful.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Verry pretty. Love the colors.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> Finally got the baby blanket done. Worked on it mostly at night.
> It's free on line at
> http://www.caron.com//$$/$$165_baby_blanket.html
> I sc all the way around it then I did a reversible sc.
> ...


Great job! Beautiful edges!!!


----------



## stitch counter (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful baby afghan, Juneperk. Thanks for sharing. I think I need to make one of those too.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

June, you created another gorgeous blanket! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful colors!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh Juneperk! As I recall you and I were going to have a contest with our ripple afghans and see who finished first. Congratulations! You won! 

What happened was this: I hauled out the baby blanket and then got distracted by trying to make order out of chaos in my bedroom/craft room. As a result, the blanket got put aside AGAIN. Sigh. . .

Your blanket is beautiful and the colors are just wonderful together. Also love the border as it gives the blanket a more finished look. You are just such an inspiration! :thumbup:


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Stunning. Lucky baby.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Another beautiful afghan by June. The joy you take in life shows in your work. Of course I think living in lovely Maine helps, but then I'm somewhat prejudiced on that subject. I'm never happier than when I'm in Maine.
Ellie


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful piece of work. I especially love the colours.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's lovely!! Job well done!!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Love it! The colours are great. As always, lovely work. Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very lovely.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful...and it will last forever!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the color and great job!!!!!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

This is just lovely. Are these the Caron Simply Soft Brights.? My local stores don't seem to carry them.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

very nice! grins, debra


----------



## holstein (Apr 2, 2011)

absolutely beautyful. love the colors too!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You have to be the Queen of afghans! All of them are fantastic!!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

&#128079;Just gorgeous ! Love the colours!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Such pretty colors. I've always loved a ripple afghan. You always do such lovely work.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

This link should work. I just found it again. 
Thank you all so much for the compliments. 
http://www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss165_baby_blanket.pdf


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

A cheerful work of art.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

you do such beautiful work, and alot of beautiful work


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

shshipp said:


> you do such beautiful work, and alot of beautiful work


 Thank you, shshipp. I do nothing special from other's. But thanks again.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful love the colors


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful love the colors


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful and such lovely colors!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is beautiful.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

stunning, love the colors.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

These are the colors I used. I used the colors in order of the way I write this. 
I bought Loops and threads and the name of the purple was Soft Lilac, then, Cool Baby for the aqua/blue color, then I used Bernat brand Pound of love color pastel yellow, only to realize after I used it for 4 patterns that it was worsted weight. I kept using it anyways. It didn't make too big of a change, and for the color I used Bernat baby sport called peach blossom. I did buy the 10 oz and 16 oz sizes but I also made a 36 x 30 size. 
Chain multiples of 13 plus 4 extra at the end.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

This is beautiful and the colours are pretty too


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Cindylu said:


> Beautiful as are all your projects ! Love the colors ! You are one great lady, you do all these great projects and have all these great recipes also . And in your " spare" time you help KP ers with their questions ! Thanks !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Why are the NICEST patterns only in crochet - which
I can't do?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

love it! colors, design, craftswomanship. I have knitted for almost 30 years but lately have been getting the crocheting itch. So far, I have been able to tell myself why I shouldn't. This blanket of yours may send me to the other side and I have a few crochet needles. Then I would have to let myself start embroidering and stitching counted cross stitch...there is no end. Seeing a sweet baby all wrapped up in such a beautiful blanket....ahhh...but I don't have a grandbaby nor is one on the way but that would give me time to learn and make a blanket. As I told a friend once, a person can justify anything if they want to bad enough.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

You are so right! Enjoy learning---a baby will come along to need the beautiful blanket!


----------



## Swiftknit (Jan 24, 2013)

Very well done its lovely


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

It is just beautiful, the colours are gorgeous


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

You do fantastic work June. It is gorgeous.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Why are the NICEST patterns only in crochet - which
> I can't do?


This pattern is also available as knit!! Yay!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Why are the NICEST patterns only in crochet - which
> I can't do?


bettyirene, if you lived near me, I would teach you. A hook in your hands and a hook in my hands and a step at a time.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Frannyward said:


> You do fantastic work June. It is gorgeous.


Thank you Frannyward.


----------



## gaillynn143 (Feb 15, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL really 165 dollars


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> Finally got the baby blanket done. Worked on it mostly at night.
> It's free on line at
> http://www.caron.com//$$/$$165_baby_blanket.html
> I sc all the way around it then I did a reversible sc.
> ...


Ok, here is my baby blanket with the right end at top.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lovely work. Great colour selection.
I am just about finished a baby blanket in Caron Simply Soft but I am not pleased with how it is turning out.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely work. Great colour selection.
> I am just about finished a baby blanket in Caron Simply Soft but I am not pleased with how it is turning out.


What do you mean you weren't pleased with yours? I bet it is pretty. Can you post it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> What do you mean you weren't pleased with yours?


I don't like the way the yarn does up. It is a filet crochet pattern & the stitches are too "stand alone" for my liking. You might understand that better when you see it.


> Can you post it?


When I finish the border.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> When I finish the border.


I have never done a filet pattern before. I thinks it's because of the open work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> I have never done a filet pattern before. I thinks it's because of the open work.


This isn't too open - just Xes & Os & hearts.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This isn't too open - just Xes & Os & hearts.


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Dear June
your ripple blanket is beautiful. I downloaded the same pattern but haven't got around to making one yet. How long did it take you to make as that wave pattern would be slow. Aren't the colours lovely on the actual pattern, it showed a lot of white crochet but I prefer the colours you used. Pat
gertyau Sydney ps I shall take a photostat of your finished blanket as it is so perfect.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

gertyau said:


> Dear June
> your ripple blanket is beautiful. I downloaded the same pattern but haven't got around to making one yet. How long did it take you to make as that wave pattern would be slow. Aren't the colours lovely on the actual pattern, it showed a lot of white crochet but I prefer the colours you used. Pat
> gertyau Sydney ps I shall take a photostat of your finished blanket as it is so perfect.


I started mine the last week in June but the heat slowed me down. I finished it July 22. Don't let the waves throw you off, it's just in the counting of 5 up, 3 sc all in top st and 5 down, then skip 2 and so on. Thank you for the compliment. Right click onto my picture to save a copy .


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

So beautiful, June!


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Your work is neat, even and colorful.

Try this link for the pattern.

http://www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss165_baby_blanket.pdf


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

lovecrafts said:


> Your work is neat, even and colorful.
> 
> Try this link for the pattern.
> 
> http://www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss165_baby_blanket.pdf


Thank you for posting the link again and thank you for the compliment. Loved doing it.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Love the pattern and color choices. Lucky baby.
DotS


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> What do you mean you weren't pleased with yours? I bet it is pretty. Can you post it?


It is here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188934-1.html


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Dear June
thank you for your reply to the baby blanket. But I didnt mean to send my reply to you twice, It must be my computer. I have a different version to your pattern it is called rickrack rainbow baby blanket www.redheart.com The centre of it is in white and each end is the same colours as your pattern. I hope that you like it. Pat gertyau


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

gertyau said:


> Dear June
> thank you for your reply to the baby blanket. But I didnt mean to send my reply to you twice, It must be my computer. I have a different version to your pattern it is called rickrack rainbow baby blanket www.redheart.com The centre of it is in white and each end is the same colours as your pattern. I hope that you like it. Pat gertyau


Don't be sorry gertyau for posting twice. I have done that too. If I had missed it the first time, I would of seen it the second time, right? I'll have to look up rickrack rainbow.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its beautiful your work is perfect & the colors are so pretty for anyone special?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

i knit said:


> its beautiful your work is perfect & the colors are so pretty for anyone special?


 Thank you I knit. Yes, another great grand in Feb.


----------

